# Mr. Picky may no longer be called Mr. Picky!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It's been 6 whole days on Stella and Chewy's frozen beef patties. And I'm so very happy to report that Mr. Picky Pants himself put the seal of approval on it. He's not only eating it, but licking the bowl clean! I cut the patty into fourths and he eats twice a day! Rocky has never done this. He has always left food in his bowl and never finished any food. Turned up his nose to a lot of brands. He has always skipped eating for one to two days. 

This week, he ate with gusto! I put it down and two minutes later I look over to his bowl and it is completely gone! This is a miracle food!!!!:chili: Mommy is so happy to see him eat like he really enjoys what he's eating! I'm hoping he puts a little meat on himself..I can't see how he won't because he's eating so well. Can you tell this Mom is a happy camper? I want to write to Stella and Chewy's and thank them!:flowers:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't it amazing when you find the right thing for them! Stella and Chewys is a great food, and him loving it is icing on the cake!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Knock on wood, this is amazing news!!!! What a huge relief for you!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great news, :cheer: and not too difficult to prepare.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YIPPEE!!!!! Fully tummy and empty bowl!!!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!! :chili:

I was feeding Riley Primal raw in the a.m. and Acana Kibble in the p.m.
I am out of raw at the moment so I've been feeding the Acana Kibble a.m. and p.m.

We started with S&C though and he Really liked that, as well!! :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loved their freeze-dried patties!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's always good to see an empty bowl....great news!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, I'm so glad that Rocky loves his S&C! 1/4 twice a day sounds light, though, unless the frozen patties are bigger than the freeze dried. I feed Bonnie the freeze dried, 1/2 patty in the a.m and 1/2 mid afternoon, and then 1/4 patty at night. 

I forget, how big is Rocky? Maybe if he's very tiny that would be enough. Bonnie is about 7 1/2 pounds and she maintains her weight on that schedule.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad Rocky likes it!:chili::chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So glad to hear you found a food that Rocky likes. I went through the same thing practically trying every brand out there. Hopefully he won't change his mind:w00t:
Let's hope Stella and Chewy's is his favourite for a LOOOng time:HistericalSmiley:

Jenna


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Isn't it amazing when you find the right thing for them! Stella and Chewys is a great food, and him loving it is icing on the cake!!


YES! Now he waits right next to me while I'm cutting it up into bite sized pieces. He can't wait to get at it! Who is this dog?:smrofl:



Bailey&Me said:


> Knock on wood, this is amazing news!!!! What a huge relief for you!!!


It is quite the relief Nida...I just want him to keep liking it. I have to say, this is the best he's ever eaten anything, so maybe he will!



silverhaven said:


> Great news, :cheer: and not too difficult to prepare.


It says to defrost in the refrigerator over night. I take it out and cut it up while still frozen and in minutes it's defrosting. He likes it a little bit colder..I think he thinks they are a whole bunch of treats!



MoonDog said:


> YIPPEE!!!!! Fully tummy and empty bowl!!!


 Yep, and that's the way I like it, don't we all? I don't mind paying more for food as long as I'm not throwing it out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> YIPPEE!!!!! Fully tummy and empty bowl!!!


 :chili:



RileyDC said:


> That is AWESOME!!!! :chili:
> 
> I was feeding Riley Primal raw in the a.m. and Acana Kibble in the p.m.
> I am out of raw at the moment so I've been feeding the Acana Kibble a.m. and p.m.
> ...


  GREAT! :thumbsup:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter loved their freeze-dried patties!


 So Hunter likes Stella and Chewy's and Grandma Lucy's...wow you are lucky. I like the conveniece of Stella and Chewys. I can give him the other one I bought, the freeze dried Dandy lamb, but I am afraid he will like it more than the other and I'll waste this big bag. It looks like a Costco long bag of hamburgers. There is twelve in there and so far we finished 3 of them because he consumes half a patty a day. The freeze dried would be great when we go on trips with him. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> So glad to hear you found a food that Rocky likes. I went through the same thing practically trying every brand out there. Hopefully he won't change his mind:w00t:
> Let's hope Stella and Chewy's is his favourite for a LOOOng time:HistericalSmiley:
> Jenna


This I pray!rayer: I never thought I'd be praying to get a dog to eat one type of food. My Schnauzer ate the same thing every day and night for sixteen years. Never through a drop of food out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks... me too. The frozen patties are much larger than the freeze dried. I have a bag of the freeze dried here, but have not tried it yet. So I'm comparing them and the frozen is around 4 inches in and thicker. I checked the website where you put in your dog's weight, he's 5 lbs... and it told me 1/2 of a patty a day. So I cut it in fourths and use two a day. He eats it so quickly though. I'm just not used to seeing this, NOT COMPLAINING!:HistericalSmiley:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Dianne, I'm so glad that Rocky loves his S&C! 1/4 twice a day sounds light, though, unless the frozen patties are bigger than the freeze dried. I feed Bonnie the freeze dried, 1/2 patty in the a.m and 1/2 mid afternoon, and then 1/4 patty at night.
> 
> I forget, how big is Rocky? Maybe if he's very tiny that would be enough. Bonnie is about 7 1/2 pounds and she maintains her weight on that schedule.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok Linda, I just checked again and the freeze dried patty is 6 oz. and the frozen patty is 8 oz. So now what do you think? Sorry I'm such a pest. It's just that he eats it so fast, I'm worried he may still be hungry. I just can't believe my eyes when it's "all gone!"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Ok Linda, I just checked again and the freeze dried patty is 6 oz. and the frozen patty is 8 oz. So now what do you think? Sorry I'm such a pest. It's just that he eats it so fast, I'm worried he may still be hungry. I just can't believe my eyes when it's "all gone!"


In that case, I would think that 1/4 patty twice a day is fine! Since he's only 5 pounds, that's 8 oz a day and sounds good.

So glad that Rocky is rockin' the S&C!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> It's been 6 whole days on Stella and Chewy's frozen beef patties. And I'm so very happy to report that Mr. Picky Pants himself put the seal of approval on it. He's not only eating it, but licking the bowl clean! I cut the patty into fourths and he eats twice a day! Rocky has never done this. He has always left food in his bowl and never finished any food. Turned up his nose to a lot of brands. He has always skipped eating for one to two days.
> 
> This week, he ate with gusto! I put it down and two minutes later I look over to his bowl and it is completely gone! This is a miracle food!!!!:chili: Mommy is so happy to see him eat like he really enjoys what he's eating! I'm hoping he puts a little meat on himself..I can't see how he won't because he's eating so well. Can you tell this Mom is a happy camper? I want to write to Stella and Chewy's and thank them!:flowers:


Everything you just said applies to Rudy as well! We have now been on S&C for 2 whole weeks! I too have never seen him actually LICK the bowl clean and then ask for more! Maybe Rocky and Rudy are related? :huh: I'm so happy for you! Yay for Stella and Chewy's!! I'm going to have to try to frozen patties. If Rocky loves them, then I know Rudy will too. From now on, since it seems like they have identical food aversions, let me know if you find any other goodies that Rocky loves so I can try them too!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH that is great! Yes, they are so alike aren't they? Have you noticed the stools are smaller and dryer? I have to take more notice. I hope it doesn't make him constipated. Which one is Rudy on, I forgot. Rocky loves Wellness Bites for treats..he'll do anything for those! But I am going to try Stella and Chewys treats too.



RudyRoo said:


> Everything you just said applies to Rudy as well! We have now been on S&C for 2 whole weeks! I too have never seen him actually LICK the bowl clean and then ask for more! Maybe Rocky and Rudy are related? :huh: I'm so happy for you! Yay for Stella and Chewy's!! I'm going to have to try to frozen patties. If Rocky loves them, then I know Rudy will too. From now on, since it seems like they have identical food aversions, let me know if you find any other goodies that Rocky loves so I can try them too!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH that is great! Yes, they are so alike aren't they? Have you noticed the stools are smaller and dryer? I have to take more notice. I hope it doesn't make him constipated. Which one is Rudy on, I forgot. Rocky loves Wellness Bites for treats..he'll do anything for those! But I am going to try Stella and Chewys treats too.


Rudy likes the Wellness bites too! haha Right now I have the beef and chicken freeze-dried. He likes the beef the best. I use the chicken for treats and just tear off little pieces. I just ordered the lamb and the surf and turf so I'll let you know how that goes! I have noticed that his stools are more dry, but he doesn't seem to be constipated or having any trouble with going. In fact, he is going 2-3 times a day now instead of just once.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

So happy you've found the "right" thing for your baby! I, too, know how frustrating it all can be. Can't tell you how many bags of food I ended up giving away because my two just would NOT have anything to do with them. FINALLY, Stella & Chewy's freeze dried did the trick. They have both been on it now for a few years and they still LOVE it. Beware of the Surf and Turf! I predict your baby will nearly inhale it! No question it's Spring and Summer's favorite.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL...this is crazy because he is asking *me* to eat and eating everything. Today I tried him on the freeze dried lamb..added a little bit of warm water to it. He devoured it in seconds! That was his lunch! He ate all of his S&C this morning for breakfast. Is he going to want to eat THREE times a day now? :HistericalSmiley:



SpringHasSprung said:


> So happy you've found the "right" thing for your baby! I, too, know how frustrating it all can be. Can't tell you how many bags of food I ended up giving away because my two just would NOT have anything to do with them. FINALLY, Stella & Chewy's freeze dried did the trick. They have both been on it now for a few years and they still LOVE it. Beware of the Surf and Turf! I predict your baby will nearly inhale it! No question it's Spring and Summer's favorite.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

GREAT! I'm so happy for you AND Rocky. It's really upsetting to be worried and upset about them eating!

I don't put any water on our freeze-dried food. I just break it up a bit and they chew it all up when they are hungry. That way it can just stay out during the day until they are hungry. As I said....they are grazers and love it this way, and so do I!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I gave him a tiny piece dry and he ate it, but thought that I should moisten it a tiny bit. I knew he was hungry because he asked me for food by licking his lips and staring into my eyes! So now he ate 1/4 of a frozen patty this morning, and a whole patty of freeze dried lamb this afternoon. 
What's for dinner Mom?:HistericalSmiley:



SpringHasSprung said:


> GREAT! I'm so happy for you AND Rocky. It's really upsetting to be worried and upset about them eating!
> 
> I don't put any water on our freeze-dried food. I just break it up a bit and they chew it all up when they are hungry. That way it can just stay out during the day until they are hungry. As I said....they are grazers and love it this way, and so do I!


----------

